# Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums



## bida (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

na dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, nachdem ich schon vieles hier gelesen habe. 

In Sachen Teich bin ich eine absolute Anfängerin, die wohl alle "Fehler" begangen hat, die man begehen kann  
Aber mal der Reihe nach.
Im Garten ist nun ein kleiner GFK-Fertigteich "versenkt", den ich letztes Jahr als Komplettset zusammen mit einer Libel Pumpe incl. Seehund gekauft habe.
Er fasst glaube ich so 500 l.

Nachdem ich den Teich mit Wasser gefüllt habe, gings los Richtung Gartencenter um Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen. 
Nein, ich habe mich natürlich vorher nicht schlau gemacht und jemanden gefragt, der sich damit auskennt.  
Logisch, für Pflanzen braucht man auch Erde. Wozu sonst bietet ein Gartencenter/Baumarkt auch extra Teicherde an? 
Also, zu den Pflanzen und den Kieselsteinen, auch noch ein Sack Erde. Man will ja seinen Pflanzen was gutes tun *seufz*

Dass das frische Wasser sich schnell braun färbte, brauch ich glaube ich nicht extra zu erwähnen.

Nun, das setzt sich wieder, dachte ich. 
Kieselsteine oder Teichkies extra vorher abwaschen? Ach was, das brauche ich nicht, die kommen ja sowieso ins Wasser.

Also färbte sich das bräunliche Wasser dann auch noch weißlich. Seltsame Mischung.

Ja und dann *schlagtmichtot* habe ich nach 10 Tage 2 Goldfischlies und 2 Shubunkis dazu gesetzt. Die Anweisung, die Fische nur alle 2 Tage zu füttern, habe ich dezent überhört (liegt bestimmt daran, das ich schlecht höre  )
Aber gibts was schöneres, als die Fische mit Futter an die Wasseroberfläche zu locken?!

Kurz um, das Wasser ist trüb, so dass ich die Fische kaum sehe.
Bin dann am Freitag endlich mal in ein Aquaristikgeschäft (warum hab ich das nicht gleich gemacht) und mich dort erkundigt. 
Die Wasserprobe die die dort gemacht haben, war o.k. Die Trübung kommt von meinen div. "Fehlern".
Bin nach Hause geschickt worden mit 2 weiteren Wasserpflanzen, so dass ich nun 2 Schilfpflanzen, 1 Seerose, 2 Unterwasserpflanzen (u.a. __ Wasserpest) und 5 Rand-/Sumpfpflanzen habe. Dazu noch eine Packung Teichfit. Danach konnte ich meine Fische gar nicht mehr sehen  

Außerdem wurde mir "angeordnet" die Pflanzen wieder raus zu nehmen und so gut wie es geht, die Wurzeln von der Erde zu befreien. Habe ich auch brav befolgt.

Jetzt sitze ich da und harre der Dinge die da kommen. Fische sind ab sofort auf Diät gesetzt und ich hoffe und bange, dass das Wasser sich bald wieder klärt. 
Einen Filter werde ich nächste Woche auch noch dazwischen schalten. 

Ob ich meine begangenen Fehler wieder ausbügeln kann? 

So...... nun aber gut für den Anfang, ich will euch ja nicht zu sehr langweilen und ihr denkt am Schluß von mir, wie von einer ansteckenden Krankheit.

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Restsonntag und freu mich auf gute Unterhaltungen, wobei ich wohl erstmal zu den Fragestellerinnen gehören werde.

Liebe Grüße

Birgit


PS: übrigens ist dieses Forum 1 A


----------



## Dr.J (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*

Hallo Birgit,

Herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Das ist ja ne tolle Geschichte.  Aber mach dir nix draus. Es gibt meines Wissen keinen hier im Forum, der seinen Teich von Anfang an fehlerfrei hinbekommen hat. Ich habe sehr lange Literatur über Teiche, etc... gelesen, bevor ich anfing den Teich zu bauen und trotzdem unterliefen mir Fehler. Wichtig ist aus diesen Fehlern zu lernen. 

Vielleicht stellst du auch einmal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*

Hallo Birgit,

na dann: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Klingt nach dem typischen Anfängerfehlern - naja, man kann nur drauß lernen. 
Das es aber immer noch diese blöde Teicherde an jeder Ecke zu kaufen gibt.  

Wieviel der Erde hast Du denn wieder herausbekommen?
Evtl. helfen noch ein paar Teilwasserwechsel (50%) um den Nährstoffgehalt und die Schwebstoffe gleichzeitig zu reduzieren. (Die Wasserwerte in aufgeschlüsselter Form wären "Gold wert", um das weitere Vorgehen zu planen.)
4 Fische in den 500Litern ist auch schon ein relativ großer Besatz. Was machst Du mit denen eigentlich im Winter? Friert es bei Euch dolle?

Pflanzen kann man nie genug haben, es sei denn, die Fische können sich nicht mehr bewegen. 
Wir haben hier absolut nichts gegen ein paar Bilder, auch wenn das Wasser z.Z. nicht so doll ausschaut. 
Dafür hast Du dann später einen guten Vergleich. 

Also dann, auf viele interessante Posts...

Edit: Jetzt war Jürgen eine Idee schneller.


----------



## bida (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*

Hallo ihr beiden,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung.

Ich habe dann auch mal Bilder gemacht und sie hier angehängt. 
Viel ist es ja nicht, was ich hier Teich nenne. Wenn ich die anderen Teiche von den Usern hier sehe, bekomme ich schon fast Komplexe  
Aber alles größere wäre auch teurer geworden. Und das war eigentlich der ausschlaggebende Grund.

Aber nun ist er da und ich werde versuchen das Beste draus zu machen.

Wie ich die Ablagerungen, die jetzt auf den schönen hellen Kieselsteinen sind, weg bekomme, ist mir noch ein Rätsel. Habe schon überlegt, vor einen Wasserstaubsauger ein Sieb zu setzten und damit über die Steine zu gehen. Wenigstens im Randbereich.

@ Annett
zumindest die Erde, die an den Pflanzen in der "Uferzone" sitzen, habe ich fast ganz raus bekommen. Bis auf das, was halt schon abgefallen ist. Aber 75% würde ich mal sagen ist weg.
Nur die beiden Schilfpflanzen muss ich nochmal raus holen. Die sind in Körben drin. 
Da es aber die letzten Tage geregnet hatte und ich auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen hatte, bin ich dazu noch nicht gekommen.

Was denkt ihr, habe ich Chancen noch einigermaßen klares Wasser zu bekommen??
Wenn ja, wie lange muss ich dazu meine Geduld auf die Probe stellen?

*zugeb* Geduld ist etwas was ich kaum habe  , aber ich arbeite daran.

Genaue Wasserwerte kann ich hier leider nicht liefern, da ich (noch) keine Messstäbchen besitze. Aber wie gesagt, die in dem Fachgeschäft, konnten absolut keine bedenklichen Werte sehen. 

So denn..... ich koch jetzt mal Kaffee und übe mich in Geduld

Liebe Grüße

Birgit


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*

Hallo Birgit,



> Was denkt ihr, habe ich Chancen noch einigermaßen klares Wasser zu bekommen??


Ja.


> Wenn ja, wie lange muss ich dazu meine Geduld auf die Probe stellen?


Genau 23Tage 4h 35min und 10sek . 












Das kann Dir kein Mensch 100%ig sagen - woher auch? Wir wissen nicht, wieviel Erde da noch (gewichtsmäßig) drin ist, wieviele Nährstoffe sie noch enthält etc.
Falls die Fotos aktuell sind, würde ich empfehlen noch ein paar Pflanzen (z.B. Sumpfiris und __ Igelkolben) zusätzlich an den Rand zu setzen. Sie schaden nicht, falls sie zuviel sind, nützen aber viel, wenn die vorhandenen nicht alle Nährstoffe verbrauchen können. 
Dann noch jeweils ein oder zwei Portionen __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt in der "Tiefe" versenken und weiter Kaffee trinken. 

Wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen sichtbar zuviel werden, einfach einkürzen und auf dem Kompost entsorgen.
Wieder hinsetzen und ......................... genau! 

Den Kaffee genießen.


----------



## bida (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Genau 23Tage 4h 35min und 10sek .


Hi Annett,
dann sind es ja heute nur noch 22 Tage und ein paar zerquetschte  

Nee im Ernst, mir ist schon klar, dass man das nicht sagen kann. Wichtig ist für mich die Hoffnung, dass das Wasser überhaupt wieder klarer werden kann.

Wasserpflanzen werde ich dann noch 2 oder 3 kaufen. Das Bild ist topaktuell. Die Pflanzen halt noch jung und zart. 

Und jetzt ist heute dann auch mein bestellter Filter eingetroffen und ich stehe vor dem Teil und bin unschlüssig.

Derzeitige Situation in Sachen Pumpe:
Es ist eine Libel Xtra 900 drin. Diese versorgt den am Rand sitzenden Seehund mit Wasser. Also ein reiner Wasserkreislauf. Ich bilde mir ein, dass darüber Sauerstoff ins Wasser gelangt.

Jetzt habe ich einen Filter gleichen Herstellers Basic 4000. Sollte eigentlich passend für die Pumpe (oder besser das Pümpchen  ) sein.
Nur passt der vorhandene Schlauch, der von Pumpe zum Seehund geht, nicht an den Filter. Eigentlich dachte ich mir, in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn, ich könnte den Filter nur dazwischen schalten und könnte weiterhin den Seehund nutzen. Weil dieser bringt doch Sauerstoff ins Wasser, oder ?!  

Würde es auch ausreichen, wenn das Wasser vom Filter einfach nur über einen Schlauch ins Wasser läuft? Oder ist so ein bogenspuckender Seehund besser?
*Fragen über Fragen*

Ich will halt nicht noch mehr Fehler machen.

Liebe Grüße

Birgit ......... die vom vielen Kaffeetrinken bald einen Koffeinschock bekommt


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Worms grüßt den Rest des Forums*

Hallo Birgit,

normal sollte das Wasser eher ohne großes Spritzen und Platschen in den Teich zurückfließen. Das treibt auf Dauer höchstens CO2 aus. Wenn Du tatsächlich (hast Du das mal gemessen?) zu geringe Sauerstoffwerte hast, dann setze mehr Unterwasserpflanzen ein. 
Die spenden auf ganz natürliche Wasser O2 und entziehen dabei dem Wasser sogar noch Nährstoffe. 

Von dem Filter hab ich noch nie was gehört.... hast Du mal ein Foto oder einen Link dazu?



> Birgit ......... die vom vielen Kaffeetrinken bald einen Koffeinschock bekommt


Also ich bevorzuge ja Tee....


----------

